# شرح طرق تصميم الدكتات و حساب انخفاض الضغط Head Lose لاختيار المراوح



## sosodeep (20 أبريل 2009)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_​ 


_شرح طرق تصميم الدكتات و حساب انخفاض الضغط Head Lose__ فيها لاختيار المراوح الموصولة بالدكتات._​ 

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته :

_الشرح عموما مأخوذ من كتاب التكييف __د.م. رمضان أحمد محمود__ :_

_والحسابات و طريقة الحساب من مشروع تخرجي حسب كتاب __IHVE_

_و روابط لـ :_
_الشرح_
_******كتاب IHVE_
_********كتاب الدكتور رمضان محمود ._
_*****الجداول و المخططات المستخدمة بالحل ._
_** ملف تستطيع من خلاله صناعة دكتوليتر خاص بك و شرح طريقة استخدامها._
_--+----+----+----+----+----+----+----+----+----+----+----+--_


ملخص الموضوع :


_تصميم المجاري الهوائية_
*AIR DUCTs DESIGN*​ 
1 - اعتبارات عامة ( General considerations) :
2 -العوامل المؤثرة على تخطيط المجاري ( Factors influencing duct layout) :
3 - تصنيف أنظمة المجاري الهوائية (Classification of air duct 
تصنيف المجاري بالنسبة إلى الضغط الكلي للمراوح إلى:
4 - طرق تخطيط المجاري الهوائية (Air duct layout methods) :
أ ـ أنظمة محيطية (Perimeter systems)
ب ـ أنظمة علوية (Overhead systems)
_توجد طريقتان لتخيط المجاري الفوقية__:_
*v **طريقة المجاري المستقلة (**Individual ducts method**)*
*v **طريقة المجرى الرئيسي (**Trunk duct method**)*
*v *جانب السحب للمروحة ( Fan suction side )
5 - تصميم المجاري الهوائية (Air duct design) :
تصنف طرق تصميم المجاري تبعاً لسرعات الهواء إلى :
أ ـ أنظمة السرعات المنخفضة (Low velocity systems) :
ب ـ أنظمة السرعات العالية (High velocity systems) :
6- طريقة تساوي الاحتكاك (Equal friction method) :
7- طريقة الساعات المتزنة (Balanced capacity method)
8- تصميم مسالك السرعات العالية (High velocity duct design) :
9 - طريقة الاستعاضة الاستاتيكية (Static regain method) :
10 - طريقة آشري للضغط الكلي (ASHRAE total pressure method)
11 - طريقة السرعات المفروضة (Assumed velocity method) :
تعتمد هذه الطريقة على فرض سرعات الهواء من المروحة إلى مخارج المجاري. يعطي الجدول التالي سرعات الهواء المناسبة للتصميم بالوحدات متر/ثانية.
12-أنظمة الهواء الراجع (Return air systems)
13- توصيلات المجاري الهوائية (Connections of air ducts)

_حساب وتوزيع مجاري الهواء_
_Air DUCTs_​ 


_مراوح الهواء_
_Air Fans_​ 



رابط تحميل الشرح :
http://www.4shared.com/file/100378186/12e67708/________Head_Lose_____.html​ 


رابط تحميل الكتاب IHVE
يوجد فقط ثلاث فصول من الكتاب وهي نسخة سكنر من نسخة قديمة في مكتبة الجامعة
http://www.4shared.com/file/93734671/9651841f/IHVE.html​ 


رابط تحميل كتاب الدكتور رمضان محمود : تم نقل الكتاب من مشاؤكة للأخ المشرف م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد 
http://www.4shared.com/file/94096763/589d6059/___.html​ 


رابط تحميل الدكتوليتر "صورة الدكتوليترمع شرحها"
http://www.4shared.com/file/94096943/60352fd1/__online.html​ 

رابط تحميل الجداول و المخططات الازمة للحساب
http://www.4shared.com/file/94097167/e3c1bf97/_______.html​ 

وأسأل الله أن ينفعنا بهذا الشرح فإن أصبت فمن الله وحده وإن أخطأت فمن نفسي ومن الشيطان
والله ولي التوفيق.​


----------



## الطموني (20 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور اخي الكريم


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (20 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم


----------



## خالد العسيلي (24 أبريل 2009)

دايماً الكبير كبير

و القمر قمر .......... حتى وهو غايب


----------



## قاسم2000 (25 أبريل 2009)

اشكر من قام بهذا العمل الرائع


----------



## alaa_84 (25 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا أخى الفاضل.


----------



## حسام محمد (26 أبريل 2009)

شكرا يا باشا ع هالمجهود الرائع 
بالتوفييييييييق


----------



## مهندسة الأزهر (27 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## hado (28 أبريل 2009)

thxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx 4 u


----------



## bannrose (7 مايو 2009)

رائع جدا اخي امين واتمنى ان نلتقي قريبا
ارجو التواصل م باسل رستم [email protected]
للعلم انا من سوريا


----------



## كرم الباري (9 مايو 2009)

شكرا على مجهودكم الرائع وفقكم الله
الرجاء وضع اليه الرسم ثلاثيه الابعاد لمنظومات التكيف


----------



## شاركس (10 مايو 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررر جدا جدا


----------



## Eng.Mohd-Saleh (10 مايو 2009)

الف شكر الك وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (17 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا اخي الكريم . وشكرا*​


----------



## الشبواني (30 مايو 2009)

بارك الله وجزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## NAK (1 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله عنا خير


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (10 يونيو 2009)

So So Deep ..... يا فنان الدكة حيطلع بالالوان وانا خلاص داخل انان انام 

:9::9::9::9:

تسلم ايدك على المجهود الجامد :13:​


----------



## نور محمد علي (10 يونيو 2009)

sosodeep قال:


> _بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_​
> 
> 
> _شرح طرق تصميم الدكتات و حساب انخفاض الضغط head lose__ فيها لاختيار المراوح الموصولة بالدكتات._​
> ...


ابو السوس مشكور كتير وعلى فكرة شو ماعملت انا مابستغرب شي منك لأنك لسه رح تعمل اكتر من هيك الله يوفقك ياابو السوس


----------



## ابو خليل طه (10 يونيو 2009)

الف شكر جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## berd (15 يونيو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا أخى الفاضل.*


----------



## apo_mosa (15 يونيو 2009)

الف الف الف الف شـــــــــــــكـــــــــــــــــر


----------



## ABOODY10 (18 يونيو 2009)

اكثر من رائع .... وموفق انشاء الله اشكرك على هذة المعلومات


----------



## م/عادل حسن (18 يونيو 2009)

مشكور اخى الكريم ولكننا نرجو منك ان تعطى مثال على هذا الشرح ونقوم بحله خطوه بخطوه


----------



## lawlaw (19 يونيو 2009)

جزيك اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــهم بالخير


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

تسلم ايدك يا سوسو


----------



## Eng: bolbol79 (17 ديسمبر 2009)

*ايه رايك فى موضوع الدكة دا*

ازيك يا زنتى ليك وحشه يا هندسة


----------



## حسين200 (26 يناير 2010)

هذة الروابط لاتعمل معي برجاء تحميلها على fill it


----------



## احمد دوالي (26 يناير 2010)

موضوع ممتاز جدا 
بارك الله فيك وجعلة في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود33 (28 يناير 2010)

*إخواني الكرام شكراً لردودكم .
و رد الأخ اسكندر هو ما توصلتله بالتحويل البسيط..
و لكني أسمع عن وحدات تكييف 1.5 حصان ....
و حسب التحويل ستكون كسور من الطن ..
الرجاء المساعدة..
مشكورين...*​


----------



## kdorrah (21 فبراير 2010)

صراحة ياجماعة موضوع رائع ومفيد جداا اتمنى لكم التوفيق ومشكور على المجهود الرائع


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (21 فبراير 2010)

*مشكور اخى الحبيب *


----------



## ححخخهه (22 فبراير 2010)

روعة روعة 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## أبو نور المصري (17 مايو 2010)

الله ينور ....................................
*و بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## أبو نور المصري (17 مايو 2010)

الله ينور ....................................
*و بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك*​


----------



## rewesh (18 مايو 2010)

ربنا يبركلك يابنى


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (18 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
مشاركة دسمة 
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## abolayth (18 مايو 2010)

الله يوفقك


----------



## طارق1980 (23 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ارجو من الأخوة مساعدتي في حساب تدفق مروحة محورية عدد دوراتها 1520 rpm وقطرها 50 سم ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## المنتسب (23 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا شكرا ع المجهود الرائع


----------



## م. رامي كامل (18 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ويرحم ولديك وإنشاء الله مازيد من العطاء والتواصل .......... وشكرا


----------



## mech_mahmoud (18 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## عمار حلالي (21 يوليو 2011)

مشكور وربنا يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## technologist (22 يوليو 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك ووفقك الله


----------



## goor20 (22 يوليو 2011)

*جزاك الله خير*


----------



## عماراعظميه (9 فبراير 2012)

*اللهم اغفر له ولوالديه ماتقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر...وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار


و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى مع الأنبياء والشهداء والصالحين

واجعل دعاءهم مستجاب في الدنيا والآخرة ... اللـهم آميـن
*


----------



## AHMED2284 (10 فبراير 2012)

شكرا للك
شكرا لكم


----------



## zizo_mam (11 فبراير 2012)

بارك الله فيك يا غالي


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (12 فبراير 2012)

تسلم ايدك استاذ بارك الله بيك


----------



## م/ أحمد عبد المنعم (20 سبتمبر 2012)

*جزاك الله عنا كل خير 
*


----------



## سلوان حسن كريم (20 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم استاذ

شكرا لمجهودك الرائع اذا امكن تحمل الكتب على رابط اخر يمكن عندي مشكلة لم استطع تحميل الكتاب


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (12 فبراير 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mahmood mrbd (12 فبراير 2013)

ا*خي ممكن نحميل الرابط من جديد فالرابط لا يعمل غير موجود وجزاك الله كل الخير*


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (13 فبراير 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررر


----------



## nofal (18 فبراير 2013)

اخي ممكن نحميل الرابط من جديد


----------



## 2020khaled (19 فبراير 2013)

الروابط لاتعمل اخى الكريم


----------



## mhmd ghaly (19 فبراير 2013)

ممكن التحميل الرابط من جديد وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Amrkiobed (20 فبراير 2013)

ارجوا من سيادتك التكرم برفع الملف mediafire لانة تم ازالتة و كثير منا محتاج هذة الملفات وشششككررا لك


----------



## samer1986 (6 مارس 2013)

السلام عليكم ان امكن اعادة رفع الملفات شكرا


----------



## mohammedmekkawy (7 مارس 2013)

ارجوا من سيادتك التكرم برفع الملف مرة اخرى لانة تم ازالته و كثير منا محتاج هذة الملفات وشكرا لك


----------



## bashbosha (10 مارس 2013)

ملفات فى غاية الاهمية وللاسف الروابط مش شغالة ياريت يا جماعة حد من اللى نزلوا حتى يرفعلنا الحجات


----------



## القمر الذهبى (10 مارس 2013)

*ممكن ترفع الملف من جديد أخى وجزاك الله خيرا
*​


----------



## mohammedmekkawy (12 مارس 2013)

*ممكن ترفع الملفات من جديد أخى وجزاك الله خيرا حيث انها لم تعد موجودة *


----------



## bashbosha (13 مارس 2013)

المفات بايظة يا جماعة


----------



## محمد العطفي (18 مارس 2013)

موضوع فوق الرائع


----------



## nofal (23 مايو 2013)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (9 يونيو 2013)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## اسلام عمار (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*ممكن ترفع الملف من جديد أخى وجزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## ayden13 (21 نوفمبر 2013)

مشكور اخي ولكن الملفات محذوفة من السيرفر 
اتمنى لو تقدر ترفعها مرة ثانية 
بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_m_fatah (27 أبريل 2014)

ممكن ترفع الملف من جديد أخى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ضى الليل (24 يونيو 2014)

ظƒطھط§ط¨ طھظƒظٹظٹظپ ط§ظ„ظ‡ظˆط§ط، ط¨ط§ظ„ظ„ط؛ظ‡ ط§ظ„ط¹ط±ط¨ظٹط© ظ„ظ„ط¯ظƒطھظˆط± ط±ظ…ط¶ط§ظ† ظ…ط­ظ…ظˆط¯ - ظ…ط­ظ…ط¯ ط¯ظٹظˆط§ظ†
دا كتاب الدكتور رمضان محمود


----------



## محب الخير (29 يونيو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرااااااااا


----------

